# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Έμεινε μόνος.

## giocakis

Σημερα το πρωι, απο το πουθενα , χωρις καμια προειδοποιηση, χωρις κανενα συμπτωμα τις προηγουμενες ημερες , βρηκα το θηλυκο μου γκουλτιαν νεκρο. Δεν χρειαζεται να σας περιγραψω το πως νιωθω σημερα ολη μερα...ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι εδω μεσα καταλαβαινετε. Αφηνω λοιπον την στεναχωρια στην ακρη γιατι δεν εχω χρονο για τετοια...πρεπει να δω τι θα κανω με τον αρσενικο...φοβαμαι οτι του λειπει πολυ το ταιρι του... γυρναει ολη την ωρα νευρικα περα δωθε στο κλουβι και κανει συνεχως τον ιδιο ηχο ( σαν καλεσμα...οσοι εχουν γκουλντιαν ξερουν )...  τον πηρα στο σαλονι μαζι μου να του κανω παρεα για σημερα.  Τι κανω τωρα??? Πρεπει να ψαξω για αλλο θηλυκο επειγοντως?? Η ειναι καλυτερα να τον αφησω μονο για λιγο καιρο???   

! ***  Τωρα , μολις κελαηδησε εδω διπλα μου.... λογικα το πουλι δεν ειναι αρρωστο. δειχνει υγιεστατο.

----------


## 11panos04

Απ ο τι ακουσα,τα γκουλντιαν δενονται σα ζευγαρι κ πρεπει να περασει περιπου ενας χρονος για να δεχθουν νεο ταιρι.Μόνο φημες ειναι που ακουσα,αλλοι θα γνωριζουν καλυτερα.

Φιλικα

----------


## ria

γρηγορη λυπαμαι πολυ για το μικρο σου τα παραδεισια δενονται πιο πολυ σαν ζευγαρια ειναι η αληθεια θα σου ελεγα συντομα να προσπαθησεις να του παρεις παρεα...αρχικα θα ειναι σε ξεχωριστο χωρο εφαρμοζοντας και καραντινα και επειτα σε μια ζευγαρωστρα με χωρισμα..σπανια θα εχεις κακη αντιδραση απο παραδεισακια ακομη και αλλο ειδος να του επερνες ειναι πολυ φιλησυχα πουλακια..αρχικα ομως παρατηρησε οσο μπορεις τον αρσενικο αν ειναι δραστηριος ,οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι φυσιολογικες και εχει ορεξη για να δεις, μην τυχον ηταν καποια ασθενια που ειχε το θυληκο και εχει περασει και στο αρσενικο..βεβαια μπορει να μην ηταν και κατι απαραιτητα καθως τα γκουλντιαν ειναι παρα πολυ ευαισθητα γενικα..επειδη με τον θανατο του θυληκου το πουλι ειναι στρεσαρισμενο βαλε του μεσα στο κλουβακι και ενα τσαμπακι κεχρι να ασχολειται..ειναι πουλακια οπως και οι παπαγαλοι που τους αρεσει να παιζουν και να ασχολουνται με κατι ξεπερνοντας το στρες τους!!!!!!!

----------


## giocakis

Ρια..ειναι δραστηριος..κινητικος και κελαηδαει... οι κουτσουλιες του μια χαρα, δεν μπορει να ειναι αρρωστος, βεβαια ετσι εδειχνε και το θηλυκο μεχρι εχθες..τι να πω.
Δεν μπορω να τον βλεπω μονο του, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θελει παρεα.  Πρεπει να αρχισω το ψαξιμο.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

λυπαμαι για την απωλεια που ειχες....Εχω περασει κι εγω τα ιδια....Πριν 1 μηνα μου ψοφησαν 3 gouldian....Αστα να πανε......Που μενεις????

----------


## giocakis

Μενω στην Αγ.Μαρινα, κοντα στο λαγονησι...   
Τρια??? πωωωωωω  πωωωω... λογικα θα εχεις πολλα.  εμενα εκτος απο τον θανατο , με στεναχωρει και το οτι ο αρσενικος ειναι μονος. εσενα λογικα θα ειχανε παρεα οσα εμειναν.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Δυστυχως δεν εχει.....Ειχα παρει αρχικα ενα ζευγαρι και ψοφησε το αρσενικο αφηνοντας πισω το θηλυκο Α......Ετσι αποφασισα να παρω 2 αρσενικα και ενα θηλυκο....Ελα μου ομως που ψοφησαν και αυτα και αφησαν πισω παλι το Θηλυκο Α.......Κατι εχει αυτο το πουλι.....χαχαχα

Οντως εκει που μενεις ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρεις.....Ξερω κανα δυο μαγαζια αλλα ειναι μακρια πολυ απο σενα.....Οπως επισης και οι εκτροφεις που ξερω δεν βολευει να παρεις απο αυτους....

----------


## giocakis

Θα ψαξω και ειμαι σιγουρος θα βρω ενα πουλακι. αυτο που θελω να ξερω ομως ειναι , αν ο αρσενικος αντεχει μονος λιγο καιρο? η θα πρεπει να βιαστω να του βρω ταιρι?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

δυσκολη απαντηση....Λιγο δυσκολο να πει καποιος με σιγουρια.....Εγω θα βιαζομουν να του βρω ταιρι.....Στη χειροτερη βαλτου καποιο αλλο ειδος finch μεσα οπως εχω κανει εγω

----------


## giocakis

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ria

απλα κουκλος ο πιτσιρικος γρηγορη!!!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Παρα πολυ ομορφος ο μικρος να τον χαιρεσαι

----------


## giocakis

Σημερα το πρωι...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ρε τον τυπα......Μιλαει με το καναρινι  :Fighting0055:

----------


## 11panos04

Αθανατο αυτο το κεχρι Σενεγαλης...Για ο τι πουλι ειχα ποτέ και με οποιον μιλουσα,λεγαμε,αν θες να κρατας το πουλακι απασχολημενο,να μη μαλωνουν κ τα σχετικα,βαλε κεχρι Σενεγαλης,καί θα φανε καί θα ασχολουνται να το μαδησουν.Κριμα που του ανεβασαν τιμη ομως....με 1,90 τα τρια,κι αυτα,μισα σε μεγεθος απ ο τι καποτε,το κοτσανι ειναι πιο μεγαλο απ το τμημα με τους σπορους....δε βλεπω να το ξανατρων τα πουλια μου....Παιδια,αν στη θεσσαλονικη το βρισκετε καπου φθηνοτερα,πεσ τε μου με πμ.

Πολυ ωραιος ο αρσενικος Γρηγορη.

Φιλικα

----------

